# Protein powder as main protein source? Yes or no and why?



## xchewbaccax777 (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm thinking about giving up red meat and chicken for a while and going straight to powders only for my protein intake say 250 grams a day. I would like to try a vegan diet for a while to clean out my system and i was just curious if getting all of my muscle building protein needs from powders throughout the day would be as beneficial or close to as beneficial as eating chicken and meat. I'm also a bit concerned about my arteries and heart health because I keep reading things about how red meat clogs your arteries. I'm a veteran lifter but I always been a novice eater. I'm trying to take my nutrition to the next level, of course I've been trying to do this for many years and I find it when I try to do something I never accomplish it so I think I'm going to take Nike's slogan and just do it! All opinions and advice are welcome and respected and as always I thank you all for your time.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 3, 2014)

Prepare for the shits. I use to drink 7 protein shakes a day and I'd literally shit that many times a day as well. Buy plenty of baby wipes. 

I have sense begin to eat more solid proteins and cut out the shakes to maybe 2-3 a day and its helped tremendously.


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 3, 2014)

Don't forget the Micro nutrients provided by beef,  chicken, fish,  and eggs.  If i were you at most I would switch to 50/50 whole foods/shakes and adjust from there.


----------



## lycan Venom (Mar 3, 2014)

You should check out the mountain dog diet, beef isn't bad for you in moderate amounts. Chicken,  fish, lamb, pork, rabbit, venison all lean sources of protein.


----------



## Slate23 (Mar 3, 2014)

I upped my protein shakes once and I ended up getting hemrrhoids from shitting so much. I read that Christian Bale was a vegetarian when he trained for the movie American Psycho, so it seems to be possible to have a great build without meat. Lets us know how it works out for you


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 3, 2014)

Slate23 said:


> I upped my protein shakes once and I ended up getting hemrrhoids from shitting so much. I read that Christian Bale was a vegetarian when he trained for the movie American Psycho, so it seems to be possible to have a great build without meat. Lets us know how it works out for you



I love that movie lol I've noticed that some brands cause u to shit more. I'd order your protein through synthetek.

Bsn has always been crap and gave me the worst shits of any protein company.


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 3, 2014)

I know a coach, a very good coach mind you, that asked for volunteers to be part of any experiment. It was to use only protein powder as your protein source. He coached everyone as he would normally, but only used protein powders. Of course, volunteers could opt out but they were getting free coaching. Everyone who did it and followed the plan achieved their goals of a certain body fat. I believe he added in extra fiber to shakes as well and preferred a multi species protein whey / egg / casein. He also suggested digestive enzymes, especially protease and lactase. A close friend did it and he looked incredible after 12 weeks and said he felt less bloated overall and said it simplified his life.

Another thing to check out is the velocity diet..  That also used mainly shakes


----------



## Sully (Mar 4, 2014)

When most people have gastrointestinal issues from shakes it's because they are using whey protein and, believe it or not, almost everyone is lactose intolerant to some degree. When they start ingesting large amounts of whey they get to their tipping point with too much lactose and then the diarrhea starts. Switch to a non dairy protein and I'm sure all of you could drink gallons of it a day with no problem. 

As far as going vegan, not a fan. There's some weird misconception that it's somehow healthier or more pure than eating meat, and it's just not true. The human body was meant to eat meat. We specifically evolved the ability to eat and digest flesh based protein for a reason. You have canine and inscisor teeth for a reason. You find the taste of animal fat massively appealing for a reason. You were meant to eat it. 

Humanity only started eating cereal grains roughly 8-10 thousand years ago, depending on who's estimate you look at. And there has been a well documented downturn in mankinds overall makeup since we started eating grains. Shorter average height, worsening dental health, increased bodyfat, more incidences of disease and pandemics, and overall worse health. 

Meat based diets really are healthier, but as with all things in life, moderation is key.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 4, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> When most people have gastrointestinal issues from shakes it's because they are using whey protein and, believe it or not, almost everyone is lactose intolerant to some degree. When they start ingesting large amounts of whey they get to their tipping point with too much lactose and then the diarrhea starts. Switch to a non dairy protein and I'm sure all of you could drink gallons of it a day with no problem.
> 
> As far as going vegan, not a fan. There's some weird misconception that it's somehow healthier or more pure than eating meat, and it's just not true. The human body was meant to eat meat. We specifically evolved the ability to eat and digest flesh based protein for a reason. You have canine and inscisor teeth for a reason. You find the taste of animal fat massively appealing for a reason. You were meant to eat it.
> 
> ...



I never thought of it like that, but as previously stated certain companies proteins have had worse effects than others.


----------



## Alinshop (Mar 4, 2014)

I drink 5-6 shakes a day and four main meals. No stomach issues here.


----------



## Slate23 (Mar 4, 2014)

If I would ever become vegetarian it would be more for animal cruelty reasons than the health aspect. Even though with the way we raise livestock in this country, I think one can make a solid case that vegatarian could be healthier way to go (maybe fish as the only animal protein). And if someone is lactose intolerant switch over to Whey Isolate. It's usually around 99% lactose free


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 4, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> When most people have gastrointestinal issues from shakes it's because they are using whey protein and, believe it or not, almost everyone is lactose intolerant to some degree. When they start ingesting large amounts of whey they get to their tipping point with too much lactose and then the diarrhea starts. Switch to a non dairy protein and I'm sure all of you could drink gallons of it a day with no problem.
> 
> As far as going vegan, not a fan. There's some weird misconception that it's somehow healthier or more pure than eating meat, and it's just not true. The human body was meant to eat meat. We specifically evolved the ability to eat and digest flesh based protein for a reason. You have canine and inscisor teeth for a reason. You find the taste of animal fat massively appealing for a reason. You were meant to eat it.
> 
> ...




Some protein powders that are of higher quality have zero to very trace lactose, even their whey isolates. I do feel that shakes (particularly whey) tend to have a faster transit time than whole foods.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Mar 4, 2014)

Slate23 said:


> I upped my protein shakes once and I ended up getting hemrrhoids from shitting so much. I read that Christian Bale was a vegetarian when he trained for the movie American Psycho, so it seems to be possible to have a great build without meat. Lets us know how it works out for you




Did you just refer to Christian Bale in American Psycho as having a "great build"?!?!?!?

Damn- I don't know what to say...


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Mar 4, 2014)

And to stay on topic here-

I used to consume around 50% of my protein intake from quality whey.. Now I'm almost 100% whole foods minus 20g of whey post workout..

I've put on more mass since switching to whole foods than I ever did when using a lot of whey. I eat around 3lbs of meat per day ... Expensive but worth it.


----------



## Big-John (Mar 4, 2014)

For me it was just extra. Your def getting more out of the foods you eat.


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 4, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Did you just refer to Christian Bale in American Psycho as having a "great build"?!?!?!?
> 
> Damn- I don't know what to say...



LMAO!

And to go off what big john write, you need to think about micro nutrients... the health benefits matter and whole food has thing protein powders do not


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Mar 5, 2014)

AtomAnt said:


> LMAO!
> 
> And to go off what big john write, you need to think about micro nutrients... the health benefits matter and whole food has thing protein powders do not



Thanks Atom....always appreciate your time dude


----------



## davidvc (Mar 25, 2014)

add beans leafy and root veggies could be good but really cleaning out system is not a real thing


----------



## boyd1on (Mar 27, 2014)

id rather hear you say your cutting out protein powders and only eating whole protein sources, remember the more solid food you eat the more solid you will be , dairy is junk bro pure n simple full of allergens pus n blood, anibiotics,hormones etc pure junk i have about 1 protein shake a week and its pure organic grass fed whey, OR hemp protein the most natural forms are most recognizable by our bodies. just a thought man


----------



## swolesearcher (Mar 28, 2014)

AtomAnt said:


> I know a coach, a very good coach mind you, that asked for volunteers to be part of any experiment. It was to use only protein powder as your protein source. He coached everyone as he would normally, but only used protein powders. Of course, volunteers could opt out but they were getting free coaching. Everyone who did it and followed the plan achieved their goals of a certain body fat. I believe he added in extra fiber to shakes as well and preferred a multi species protein whey / egg / casein. He also suggested digestive enzymes, especially protease and lactase. A close friend did it and he looked incredible after 12 weeks and said he felt less bloated overall and said it simplified his life.
> 
> Another thing to check out is the velocity diet..  That also used mainly shakes



very interesting! 
i`m now eating almost 100% of my proteins from whole food and i just take 30 gr of whey post workout, but yes i think you can still have the same benefits of whole food IF your protein source it`s legit.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Apr 7, 2014)

Is vege protein powder better?


----------



## dorian777 (Apr 7, 2014)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Is vege protein powder better?



No way. And if you only use powder as your protein source, you'll be on the toilet all day and you'll stay small. You have to get in 3 squares from whole foods per day or you will not grow to your potential.


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 7, 2014)

dorian777 said:


> No way. And if you only use powder as your protein source, you'll be on the toilet all day and you'll stay small. You have to get in 3 squares from whole foods per day or you will not grow to your potential.




Prove this.... Not the toilet, but that you won't grow. What kind of food are you talking? What if it isn't grass fed or organic, I guess you won't grow to your potential then either because of the chemicals... Back your point with evidence 

I know people that have used only protein powder because it is a cost effective option and that was all they could afford. If you use a multi species protein you will get a complete amino acid profile in a highly usable form...


----------



## dorian777 (Apr 8, 2014)

AtomAnt said:


> Prove this.... Not the toilet, but that you won't grow. What kind of food are you talking? What if it isn't grass fed or organic, I guess you won't grow to your potential then either because of the chemicals... Back your point with evidence
> 
> I know people that have used only protein powder because it is a cost effective option and that was all they could afford. If you use a multi species protein you will get a complete amino acid profile in a highly usable form...



The proof is the fact that you're on the toilet all day. Obviously, the protein's being digested too quickly and causing digestive problems. I can get a pound of chicken breast for $2.99 all day long yielding 120-130 g of protein. How's a powder any cheaper than that? I don't believe Mr. Olympia really eats the supps like they tell you in the mags. I do agree you should add them to your diet, but I don't believe in living on them. Man-made is never as good as nature-made when it comes to food.


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 8, 2014)

dorian777 said:


> The proof is the fact that you're on the toilet all day. Obviously, the protein's being digested too quickly and causing digestive problems. I can get a pound of chicken breast for $2.99 all day long yielding 120-130 g of protein. How's a powder any cheaper than that? I don't believe Mr. Olympia really eats the supps like they tell you in the mags. I do agree you should add them to your diet, but I don't believe in living on them. Man-made is never as good as nature-made when it comes to food.




Not all protein will have you on the shitter... Do I believe that food comes first, yes, but you have no solid evidence what you are stating... What about casein protein? What about beef protein? What about milk protein? What about egg protein, soy protein, pea protein, hemp protein....? One can use a variety if needed and still reap the benefits


----------



## dorian777 (Apr 8, 2014)

AtomAnt said:


> Not all protein will have you on the shitter... Do I believe that food comes first, yes, but you have no solid evidence what you are stating... What about casein protein? What about beef protein? What about milk protein? What about egg protein, soy protein, pea protein, hemp protein....? One can use a variety if needed and still reap the benefits



So I guess you're saying I should combine several proteins in a jug and drink them all day long. I do that...for three of my meals. The other three contain steak, chicken, fish, or sushi. I realize powders have come a long ways over the years. When I started this, egg and milk were the main one. If you could ask all of the past Mr. Olympias what they ate, they'd probably say...real food.  Especially, the early guys. Do you really think Arnold drank that nasty shit Weider was pushing?


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 8, 2014)

dorian777 said:


> So I guess you're saying I should combine several proteins in a jug and drink them all day long. I do that...for three of my meals. The other three contain steak, chicken, fish, or sushi. I realize powders have come a long ways over the years. When I started this, egg and milk were the main one. If you could ask all of the past Mr. Olympias what they ate, they'd probably say...real food.  Especially, the early guys. Do you really think Arnold drank that nasty shit Weider was pushing?




Ok, so you do realize that powders have a use and are effective... If fats are adds and digestion is slowed down in the shake then one would not be shitting all day. I feel the issue is when someone just slams a shake and uses the same protein over and again with nothing slowing down digestion. I will agree with you that excessive use of straight protein powder is not optimal and that it will likely be excreted too quickly but there are ways to use shakes (with added fats and or carbs & fiber) to alter the rate of digestion and enhance absorption.... 

Although I am playing devils advocate with shakes, all but one meal is a shake fir me on a daily basis.... As I said earlier, whole food and the micronutrients it provides is much more suitable for building a good physique...


----------



## dorian777 (Apr 8, 2014)

I add peanut butter, bananas, and ground up oats to mine


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Sully (Apr 8, 2014)

I can't stress this enough. If you're experiencing digestive stress from your shakes, whether it's one a day or 8 a day makes no difference, you need to switch to a different type of protein. Try a non-dairy protein like beef, egg or soy. Even with a faster transit and digestion rate, it should not be causing you to have diarrhea. That's the equivalent of saying that you get diarrhea from a drinking a gallon of water a day. 

Spend $20 or $30 and buy a jug of beef protein isolate and try it for yourself. Ditch the dairy based proteins and you'll see an improvement. I had massive amounts of issues until I switched to beef protein isolate. Now I can drink as many shakes a day as I want and have no negative reactions. No gas , no bloating, no diarrhea, nothing. And if you want to slow down the digestion rate, add a scoop of a fiber supplement that contains plenty of soluble fiber to your shake. That'll slow down digestion and help you feel fuller, longer. 

I'm not advocating only drinking shakes, or saying that whole food isn't better. I'm just saying that there's a lot of bashing of shakes going on here, and most of it is due to misinformation. Guys use shakes and have digestive problems, and want to say protein shakes aren't useful, when they don't really understand why they had the issues they had in the first place. You don't say that all cars are pieces of shit just because yours broke down, do you? Don't do the same with your supplements.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 8, 2014)

I shit all day regardless - just wanted to share


----------



## Sully (Apr 8, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> I shit all day regardless - just wanted to share



Thanx for sharing bro. I feel very close to you now.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 8, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> I shit all day regardless - just wanted to share



Have you found the glorious wet wipes yet???


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 8, 2014)

I introduced those to the brotherhood many many years ago-


----------



## Sully (Apr 9, 2014)

Been using wet wipes since 2001. Changed my life.


----------

